# Dreds on a mission



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

just finished 9 weeks on dp,s keto and lost 26 pounds,which i am pleased with...

as of monday the 16th of march i will be goin for 8-10 weeks carb cycling.

i will weigh myself in the morning,but i am guessing i will put a little weight on to start with as i bring the carbs back into my diet..

i have not been on any gear since november and i am planning to start again in the next week or so...

i am going for tren a......test prop.....masteron...not sure of the doses yet

mon,wed,tue & fri will be a low carb day...

thur & sun medium carb day..

sat high carb day + cheat meal...

i am goin for 6 meals a day....diet to follow :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Before & after pics, Dred? That's really impressive fat loss!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Good luck with this mate 

Get some pics up.

What you weighing at the moment then?

GHS


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Congrats on loosing that much weight

Looking forward to seeing how you respond to carb cycling

Good luck mate :beer:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

GHS said:


> Good luck with this mate
> 
> Get some pics up.
> 
> ...


i was 15.9 yesterday morning but i have had yesterday and today of the keto before i go to carb cycling...

just had a crisp sarni..oh my god i missed bread lol :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like me and you are doing things identical this year mate, both fighting to get a six pack. ill be popping in here daily to make sure your not slacking


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hilly2008 said:


> looks like me and you are doing things identical this year mate, both fighting to get a six pack. ill be popping in here daily to make sure your not slacking


cheers mate :thumb:

low carb day pro,309.5 carbs,80.3 fat 64.75

medium day pro,320 carbs,140.3 fat,72.75

high day pro,342.5 carbs,547.1 fat,88.75


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks pretty similar to mine macro wise. carb cycling worked well for me last year.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

i want to gain some size back this time round...

i normally train at home but for the next few weeks i am gonna train at the local gym..


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

26lbs is some serious loss....nice one!


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

I have to agree with Elfin. Seriously nice loss man..If you can accomplish that, I'm sure you will get to where you want to be. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

DRED said:


> cheers mate :thumb:
> 
> low carb day pro,309.5 carbs,80.3 fat 64.75
> 
> ...


 Would it not be a better idea to have the higher protein on your lower carb day rather than every nutrient low on one day?


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Con said:


> Would it not be a better idea to have the higher protein on your lower carb day rather than every nutrient low on one day?


hi mate i was surprised the protien went up as i only added oats to increase the carbs...

i will post the diet today mate :beer:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

just weighed myself and i am 15.12 this morning,so i put 3 pound on over the weekend...

am i bothered...

i had a few goodies i had missed on the keto,bread,crisps,chips....but today its time to start carb cycling.....

diet to follow its not set in stone so it can be changed...i am going to do it as i did the keto the same thing everyday for 8 to 10 weeks,upping the carbs on the medium and high day...just having a cheat saturday.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

meal 1..

4 scoops chocolate whey + 50g oats p.58.9 c.30 f.4.6

meal 2..

200g chicken + banana p.44.4 c.27 f.6.8

meal 3..

4 scoops chocolate way + apple p.53.4 c.19.1 f.0.8

meal 4..

200g chicken + 50g nuts p.55.6 c.4 f.32.15

meal 5..

200g chicken + 100g potatoes p.45.1 c.18.1 f.19.6

1 tbs evoo + chillis

meal 6..

4 scoops chocolate whey p.53 c.0 f.0.6


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

medium carb day 50g oats with meal 2&6

high day 50g oats 100g palatinose with meal 1 and 100g oats and 100g of palatinose meals 3&6..

i might use less palatinose as i have not used it before and might add in home made potatoe wedges..

100g of palatinose has 95.6g of carbs


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Any pics yet big fella?

How did you find dieting without gear?

You should get some nice gains after being off since Nov :cool2:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Tiger81 said:


> Any pics yet big fella?
> 
> How did you find dieting without gear?
> 
> You should get some nice gains after being off since Nov :cool2:


the keto diet was so easy mate.............

but it was not kind to my size without juice gonna take some pics in a bit.


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Dred! What gym do you use? We are both from Kent!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Greekgoddess said:


> What's palatinose? I don't think I've ever heard of it......


http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/carbohydrates/palatinose/


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Judas said:


> Dred! What gym do you use? We are both from Kent!


i used to train at ministry of muscle but work and a new house kept me away so i have a pretty good home gym..

if i get time i go into town and use beefs gym in strood..


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

How did you find training when dieting? Did you still have energy and did your strength drop considerably. Good loss mate.

Ive lost a stone since Xmas, but only just starting my diet properly, so will hopefully lose another stone within 6 weeks. After that it will be the hard part!


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Dred, I'll be keeping an eye on this mate. I remember seeing you down the ministry, did you use to train with Paul??

How did you find being off cycle, why did you decide not to use it whilst dieting mate?


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Bulk_250 said:


> How did you find training when dieting? Did you still have energy and did your strength drop considerably. Good loss mate.
> 
> Ive lost a stone since Xmas, but only just starting my diet properly, so will hopefully lose another stone within 6 weeks. After that it will be the hard part!


toward the end of the keto it was a struggle mate...

i was strong at the start,but next time i will do it for 6-8 weeks


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Bobbytrickster said:


> Hi Dred, I'll be keeping an eye on this mate. I remember seeing you down the ministry, did you use to train with Paul??
> 
> How did you find being off cycle, why did you decide not to use it whilst dieting mate?


yes mate i trained with paul for a few years.....

i came of as i had not had a proper rest for years and you start to think you cant train without it..

my goal was to drop the weight and start from scratch again,which is what i should of done first time round...

this time i have sorted my diet out and my gains should be better than when i eat crap


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Bloody hell mate.

Thats some weight loss.

Sorry mate. I'll get back to you soon. Been super busy.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

PRL said:


> Bloody hell mate.
> 
> Thats some weight loss.
> 
> Sorry mate. I'll get back to you soon. Been super busy.


hello mate no problem :thumb:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/47495-dp-keto-diet.html

here is my weight loss page or 2


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

changing from 4 low carb days to 5(mon-fri).....

yesterday was the first day and it went ok food i had tasted good so wont be changing what i eat except for a cheat meal..


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

ok 3rd day on the carb cycling....feeling a bit more energetic with a few more carbs in me...

going to train a bodypart a day for the time being as i am working nights.

today was back & rear delts

wide grip pull downs 5 sets x 12 (2 warm up sets included)

wide grip low pully 3 sets x 12

high close grip pully row3 x 12

strait arm pull downs with rope 3 x 12

db bent over rear lateral 4 x 8-10


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

high mate, why are you changing diets of the dp one has been going so well for you?


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> high mate, why are you changing diets of the dp one has been going so well for you?


imo diets like that are only good a period of time....

i was starting to suffer a bit,tired and got fed up with training...

you have to listen to your body it will tell you when its had enough..

dont get me wrong i will do it again but next time 6-8 weeks max..

:beer:


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

DRED said:


> imo diets like that are only good a period of time....
> 
> i was starting to suffer a bit,tired and got fed up with training...
> 
> ...


nice one all the best mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hows the first week going mate.

Im finding i have more energy for training and cardio but i am slightly more hungry during the day i reckon.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

keep it up and hammer the cardio!!!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hilly2008 said:


> hows the first week going mate.
> 
> Im finding i have more energy for training and cardio but i am slightly more hungry during the day i reckon.


agreed i have got more energy now so am lookin forward to my training again..

i dont feel hungry in the day,but i am starving when i wake up..

my weight went up 3 pound over the weekend as i had a break for 2 days but its starting to drop again


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Alright Dred, just found this. Was following your DP thread.

Well done on the weight loss mate, 28lbs is awesome! :rockon:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

pastanchicken said:


> Alright Dred, just found this. Was following your DP thread.
> 
> Well done on the weight loss mate, 28lbs is awesome! :rockon:


thanks mate :beer:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

3lb is nothing big man, my weight when up over 4lb from one cheat meal last week PMSL two days later i was down 4lb though so its all good. Then if you ever read over on intensemuscle about that little guy who eats 15k of **** calories one day per week gains 20lb only to lose it all again 3 days later, talk about extreem i doubt his body likes that!

Keep up the great progress!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

just been out for an hour or so walking the dog in the fields....its bloody frosty again!!

weighed myself this morning and i was 15.6 so chuffed about that..

high carb day today and a cheat meal cant wait...

going to the local gym today to train legs,havin a break from training at home for a few weeks..


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

legs...

leg extentions 3 x 12

hack squats 3 x12

leg press 3 x 12

laying leg curl 3 x 12

seated calf raises 3 x 12

standing calf raises 3 x 12

abs

crunch machine 3 x 15/20

roman chair leg raises 3 x 12

driving home was a mission,could not hold the clutch down as my leg kept jumping up and down...


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

chest giant set

cable crossovers/incline pec dec/incline press/flat press x 4 not counting reps

finish with low cable crossovers


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

15.4 this morning with no juice still,thats starting next week...

high carb day today,goin to a wedding so going to have a load of free food 

training has been hit and miss the last 2 weeks doin split shifts and night shifts..

next week its back to serious training..


----------



## gibbsy07 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi dred you done well mate with the weight loss, you are a much bigger guy than me, i lost over a stone on the keto, and i think i do look leaner but like you a didn't get my six pack, but i agree with what you said your body knows when it is time, i was totaly knackered near the end, i lasted for seven weeks so not bad, but after a while imo, i think your body fights you over the fat loss and it is hard to lose that extra last bit of fat, to be honest i was starting to think my body was storing the fat rather than burning it and my fat loss just stalled, i would have lost more, but i think it would have been muscle also, just wanted to know if there was any other threads on here about carb cycling other than big ps carbs thread thanks.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

started my meds tonight nothing heavy..

ROHM Viro-prop

ROHM Masteron

ROHM Trenbolone Acetate

half a ml of each every other day,i am hoping for some good gains after being of for over 5 months.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hows the diet going dred well?? I am enjoying the carb cycling much more if im honest.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hilly2008 said:


> hows the diet going dred well?? I am enjoying the carb cycling much more if im honest.


what can i say mate once everything is written out its so easy to follow.

i do get hungry on this one,unlike the keto.


----------



## uclanRL (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi DRED,

I'm planning ahead for carb cycling after I come off of the Keto. Just looking for a bit of advice really: what kinda of intake do you go with per each lbs of weight? Like how many grams P/C/F per lbs?


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

uping the carbs by 30 grms a day my back and shoulders have been aching like when your goin into ketosis.

my low carb day is only 80grms and my job involves a lot of walking and climing in and out of manholes..


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

uclanRL said:


> Hi DRED,
> 
> I'm planning ahead for carb cycling after I come off of the Keto. Just looking for a bit of advice really: what kinda of intake do you go with per each lbs of weight? Like how many grams P/C/F per lbs?


of the top of my head i am not sure but i will find it and post it up :thumb:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

i might have to change the diet about a bit as i am not liking it much...

on the keto i was not even tempted to cheat but on the carb cycling i want to...


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

DRED said:


> i might have to change the diet about a bit as i am not liking it much...
> 
> on the keto i was not even tempted to cheat but on the carb cycling i want to...


 thats a bummer but like you said, you were only doing the carb cycling for a change of pace


----------

